# 2005 M3 Carbon black/Cinnamon 3/17/05 E.D. pics



## hsmith (Dec 10, 2003)

Congratulations!! Your new M3 look amazing. You have one of my favorite color combinations of all time. Look stunning!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

TD330ci said:


> Wow so sorry. Good luck with the outcome.


 Thanks. I'm sure I'll be back to BMW land at some point but for now it's just a torturous waiting game.


----------



## Moderato (Nov 24, 2003)

I'm so jealous!  Congratulations!


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

Great looking car.

How does Carbon Black differ from the standartd Jet Black? From the pictures it doesn't look like it as any metal flake like Saphire Black, so I'm not sure what the difference is. Pictures on the BMW website don't help either.


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

Desertnate said:


> Great looking car.
> 
> How does Carbon Black differ from the standartd Jet Black? From the pictures it doesn't look like it as any metal flake like Saphire Black, so I'm not sure what the difference is. Pictures on the BMW website don't help either.


 It's got WAY more metallic flake, and is actually a very dark dark blue/black in dim light, then comes to life in a vibrant dark blue under lots of light (different from Orient blue though).

Really a gorgeous color.

http://tinypic.com/2j5emq


----------



## dankykev04 (Jan 25, 2005)

webguy330i said:


> It's got WAY more metallic flake, and is actually a very dark dark blue/black in dim light, then comes to life in a vibrant dark blue under lots of light (different from Orient blue though).
> 
> Really a gorgeous color.
> 
> http://www.toodarkpark.org/misc/cars/m3/carbon-black/images/m3.coupe.carbon-black.side.jpg


what the **** is wrong with you. i bet you beat off to those pictures, asshole


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

dankykev04 said:


> what the **** is wrong with you. i bet you beat off to those pictures, asshole


 I can neither confirm nor deny that statement. 

I can definitely confirm that I screwed up that link though. :rofl:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Chris, can you check the link again please (especially the one in the quoted text) ? Something doesn't look right there.


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> Chris, can you check the link again please (especially the one in the quoted text) ? Something doesn't look right there.


  

Damn those bastards!! :rofl: referrer checking, grr.

OK link fixed. 

Man it could have been a LOT worse than that, lol. Thanks alex.


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

dwette said:


> I won't need to buy the oval. I ordered mine without premium because I didn't want the moonroof (never use it in my 5er) & I wanted to use the money to get the 19" wheels instead. I added Napa and Power seats ala carte.
> 
> I think the car will look much nicer with the oval mirror and no sharkfin ant. or moonroof.


Note that the oval mirror auto dim can NOT be turned off. It basically became the speed limiter for me at night beacuse I couldn't make out the different headlight patterns of the threat vehicles. 

I then swapped mine with Hack's rectangular non auto dim mirror, and was very happy, until a dealer decided to total my car on a joyride. :thumbdwn:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

webguy330i said:


> Damn those bastards!! :rofl: referrer checking, grr.
> 
> OK link fixed.
> 
> Man it could have been a LOT worse than that, lol. Thanks alex.


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> Thanks :thumbup:


 I did that on another forum once, and it turned out to be a picture from the goatse.cx website (do not go there) instead of a baby giving you the finger.

MUCH MUCH worse :rotf:


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

First off, RChoudry, gorgeous combo! :thumbup: If there were no Interlagos blue on the palette that would be my choice as well. Hopefully you'll keep it a couple more days than you did your ZHP! :angel:



webguy330i said:


> Never.  I had to cancel my order 3 months back because of the continued litigation with Mitsubishi over my lemon law case. I was hoping it would be over before the car got to production, but no.
> 
> So now I just sit back and watch everyone else take delivery of their new M3s and get jealous as all hell. :lol:
> 
> Some day... some day.


And Chris, I'm sure I'm only half as bummed as you are about your plight. You were supposed to be the guinea pig, er rather, poster boy for IB/Cinammon. I can't believe you can be so selfish and let a little thing like a lemon law claim get in the way of my, er again, rather your happiness. :angel:



I hope it all turns out to your advantage. The good news is you've still got about a year to place your order. And good things do come to those who are patient. :thumbup:


----------



## RChoudry (Jan 13, 2002)

Stuka,

do you have any exterior/interior pics of your e30???


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

RChoudry said:


> Stuka,
> 
> do you have any exterior/interior pics of your e30???


There are one or two pictures of the car at Laguna Seca, but no interior pictures...


----------



## RChoudry (Jan 13, 2002)

I would love to see what Cinnamon interior looks like on an e30.


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

IndyMike said:


> And Chris, I'm sure I'm only half as bummed as you are about your plight. You were supposed to be the guinea pig, er rather, poster boy for IB/Cinammon. I can't believe you can be so selfish and let a little thing like a lemon law claim get in the way of my, er again, rather your happiness. :angel:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it all turns out to your advantage. The good news is you've still got about a year to place your order. And good things do come to those who are patient. :thumbup:


Haha hey Mike, yeah sorry to let you down. The experiment was a total failure I guess.  :rofl: I doubt I will follow up with an e46 at this point, unless things get resolved on the quick. I may take a sidebar visit to the S2000 for a couple years, then revisit the idea of perhaps an e90 (pending specs of course). I'm also starting to like the new 330i... ...  :yikes:

So many choices these days ya know?


----------

